# [Gesuch] Unterstützung!Einlesen von Datenbank Backups



## danny2 (27. Mrz 2007)

Tag zusammen

Ich suche Hilfe bei der Erstellung einer Funktion zum einlesen von Datenbank Backups.
Die Backup File ist strukturiert und sieht beispielhaft folgendermasen aus:


```
-- <BEGIN TABLE>
CREATE TABLE accounts (
    id int (10) NOT NULL,
    typ int (10) NOT NULL,
    title varchar (100) NOT NULL,
    PRIMARY KEY PRIMARY (id)
);
-- </END TABLE>

-- <BEGIN DATA>
INSERT INTO accounts VALUES ('1', '1', 'Beiträge');
INSERT INTO accounts VALUES ('2', '1', 'Spenden');
INSERT INTO accounts VALUES ('3', '2', 'Miete');
INSERT INTO accounts VALUES ('4', '2', 'Versicherungen');
INSERT INTO accounts VALUES ('5', '3', 'Kasse');
INSERT INTO accounts VALUES ('43', '3', 'Girokonto');
-- </DATA END>

-- <BEGIN TABLE>
....
```

Benötigt ware also eine Funktion ( restoreBackup() ) welche die Datei öffnet, nach den jeweiligen Tags (<BEGIN TABLE> usw.) entscheidet ob der Block im Fall der Tabellendefinition komplett an die Funktion query() übergeben wird oder wie beim Datenblock zeilenweise.
Schön wäre noch ein PrograssBar Popup das schlicht anzeigt daß gearbeitet wird. Aber das nur der Usabillity halber.

Das ganze bräuchte ich für ein Open Source Projekt zur Verwaltung von Vereinen. Wäre also sehr schön wenn sich jemand beteiligen würde. Ich denke vom Umfang her sollte das relativ einfach sein.

Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus für jegliche unterstützung.

Daniel


----------



## danny2 (30. Mrz 2007)

naja, habs inzwischen dann doch selber gemacht.schade...
sollte doch noch einer Interesse haben mitzuhelfen einfach nur anschreiben oder hier im Tread melden.


----------



## SlaterB (30. Mrz 2007)

nimms aber nicht persönlich 

es gibt zwar ne extra Area für sowas, aber ich wundere ich mich nur über jeden, der glaubt, dass Fremde bei sowas mitmachen wollen,


----------



## danny2 (30. Mrz 2007)

naja, man sollte meinen daß ein java programmierer den open source gedanken verinnerlicht hat.
aber hast scha recht, wozu sollte man solangs die andern machen...


----------



## SlaterB (30. Mrz 2007)

das ist ja gerade der Unterschied,
dein Programm ist nicht Open Source, sondern irgendwas privates was nur dir hilft und sonst wieder in der Versenkung verschwindet,
du bist ja gar fast noch ein anoymer User

da mitzuhelfen wär wie draußen die Straße zu fegen,
warum sollte das jemand tun?

ein ernsthaftes Gesuch sieht eben anders aus, mit Nutzen für die Allgemeinheit/ Community oder so,
ist keine Kritik, nur sollst du dich nicht wundern


----------



## AlArenal (30. Mrz 2007)

Ich dachte immer, wenn man Leute sucht um an einem Open Source Projekt mitzuarbeiten, dann stellt man das Projekt entsprechend auch ins Netz. Open Source hat den Namen nicht daher, dass man nur den Source von der eigenen Platte geöffnet hat....


----------



## danny2 (30. Mrz 2007)

@SlaterB



			
				SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das ist ja gerade der Unterschied,
> dein Programm ist nicht Open Source, sondern irgendwas privates was nur dir hilft und sonst wieder in der Versenkung verschwindet





			
				danny2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ganze bräuchte ich für ein Open Source Projekt zur Verwaltung von Vereinen. Wäre also sehr schön wenn sich jemand beteiligen würde.



@AlArenal

Du meinst ich sollte das Projekt in der "Pre-Alpha" online stellen nur um zu belegen daß ich willens bin es zu veröffentlichen?
Wenn jemand nach dem Source gefrage hätte hätt er den natürlich bekommen.
Aber wenn ich da aus der falschen Richtung angefangen hab indem ich erst jemanden zur Mithilfe animieren wollte anstatt gleich für alle die Tür aufzumachen ist das natürlich meine Schuld. Dann tuts mir leid...


danny


----------



## SlaterB (30. Mrz 2007)

trotzdem gilt: nur weil du es Open Source nennst, oder gar irgendwo schon veröffentlich ist,
ändert das noch nicht unbedingt was an der Wahrnehmung der Allgemeinheit,

von der Aufmachung her sagt dein ganzes Post, 
dass es um irgendwas unbedeutent privates geht,
das war mein Punkt


erst wenn das ganze INTERESSANT ist 
(z.B. ein Treiber für eine neue Datenbank, der auch schon gesucht wird)
kann man auf Mitarbeit hoffen,
nicht allein durch einen Apostel der sagt/ bittet 'hier Open Source, nun helft'


----------



## danny2 (30. Mrz 2007)

okay, tread kann meiner meinung nach entfernt werden.danke trotzdem


----------



## stev.glasow (30. Mrz 2007)

:/

Denke schon das es da Interesse gibt, nur halt im geringem Ausmaße. Habe z.B. vor ca. nem Jahr ne Vereins- und Ligaverwatlung gesucht und hätte evtl. auch an sonem Projekt mitgearbeitet.

Den Rest würd ich nicht so ernst nehmen, einige hören sich hier ganz gerne reden  So wohl im positivem als auch im negativem Sinne. Obwohl es wirklich etwas den Eindruck macht dass du bei nem privaten projekt nicht klar kommst und jetzt kostenlos Hilfe suchst.


----------



## danny2 (2. Apr 2007)

naja, falls doch noch einer lust hat mit zu machen würd ich mich natürlich super freuen.
cya


----------

